# HOK True Blue Pearl



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone got pics of HOK true blue pearl, what color base r usually used?

Im looking for this look


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

What color is this? is it HOK true blue pearl?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

think i figured it out, true blue pearl over a gold base.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

thats really nice.


----------



## tuki (Feb 11, 2010)

ive never sprayed it over gold.with a solid prl like that its going to cover the base.so no need for the gold.hok recomends white base.i usually just use a blue base.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 22 2010, 09:00 PM~16694120
> *Anyone got pics of HOK true blue pearl, what color base r usually used?
> 
> Im looking for this look
> ...


no matter what color you paint it, u wont look cool on a segway :nosad:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Lol, they built this shit on street customs ( west coast customs) seen it on tv. The bentley was gold, they just wet sanded and sprayed over it. That color is bad as fuck tho


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tuki_@Feb 23 2010, 09:49 PM~16705872
> *ive never sprayed it over gold.with a solid prl like that its going to cover the base.so no need for the gold.hok recomends white base.i usually just use a blue base.
> *


yo wasup tuki, u got any pics of cars u painted this color? I think I'm going w this.


----------



## tuki (Feb 11, 2010)

hey man..i dont think ive done a whole car that color.but ive sprayed it alot.like graphics and stuff.its a nice color


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tuki_@Feb 24 2010, 01:12 PM~16711723
> *hey man..i dont think ive done a whole car that color.but ive sprayed it alot.like graphics and stuff.its a nice color
> *


Cool, so does that pic look like tru blue pearl??


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 24 2010, 09:23 AM~16710371
> *Lol, they built this shit on street customs ( west coast customs) seen it on tv. The bentley was gold, they just wet sanded and sprayed over it. That color is bad as fuck tho
> *


just fuckin around i seen that episode too lol


----------



## tuki (Feb 11, 2010)

i think so.def close to it if not


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

THAT LOOKS LIKE HOK ORIENTAL BLUE..


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

anybody have pics?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)




----------

